
We need to talk about Scully - squidrings
https://medium.com/razroo/scully-static-site-generation-for-angular-2b9c87794bfe
======
detaro
Please use the original title for submissions, unless it is clickbait or
misleading. Don't change it to a title that tells us a lot less than the
original.

